# New HK VP9 FDE!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I am a crazy nut who made a new purchase today - one that just grabbed my attention in the past few days.

I rented a VP9 once lats year, and it shot really nice. Well, with the release of the newer FDE frame, I couldn't resist. Now, the color, just like the M9A3, doesn't quite come across in photos. It looks a little different in real life...

Yes, I know it isn't DA/SA (my usual prefernce). And yes, I know I said I wasn't gonna buy anything for a while. But damn if I couldn't help myself...










It came with 3 mags and factory night sights as well!


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great! I see yours has the meps on it. I guess they are having supply issues with them and have started shipping with the truglo tfx pros on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't realize they had 2different factory night sights.

I have factory meps on my P2000 and P2000sk. So, that is my preference


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great! I wish they'd make the P30L in FDE or OD.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I got a chance to shoot it today after a doctor's apt. Shoots very well. Worked 100% with both FMJ and JHP.










From previous experience with 9mm HKs - it is suggested at the HK Pro forum to shoot 50-100 rounds of WWB NATO 9mm to help break in the recoil spring on the P2000 and P30 series. So, I did that with this gun. I had 100 rounds, but I started with 50 rounds of 124gr NATO. Then I shot regular 115gr WWB FMJ, and all worked well. Also shot 10 rounds of JHP. Worked fine as well.

I shot the gun as accurately as I shoot my Berettas. I will state that the Beretta 92 is still my favorite platform. But, I did notice that the sight radius of the VP9 is the same, if not a tiny, tiny bit bigger than the 92FS. So, I like the longer sight radius on the VP9.

I did have a Glock 17 up until a few months ago. I will admit that I shoot both the G17 and the VP9 the same. I do tend to like HKs more than Glocks, though. And, I also like the rear grip pieces at the end of the slide on the VP9. I think that is great to use if your hand is slippery. And, for women that have issues working a slide - I think they could really help some.










Here is a quick photo of a target with 5 shots at 7 yards. I was still playing around on how much finger to put on the trigger (just the pad, versus all of the finger up to the first joint). That is why they were pulled abit to the side. I had other shots land dead center.

But this was 5 shots. I thought that was pretty good...









And 1 more pic... Someone asked me to post a pic of the VP9 and the M9A3 next to each other - to compare the colors:


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

very nic e matching set a beretta and a H+K in FDE


----------

